
How Watership Down was written - acsillag
https://www.1843magazine.com/culture/the-daily/how-watership-down-was-written
======
efrafa
For anybody interrested there was a band called Fall of Efrafa [0], certainly
not for everybody but they was pretty awesome.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fall_of_Efrafa](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fall_of_Efrafa)

~~~
JoeDaDude
Some time ago, Swedish musician Bo Hansson released an album of music inspired
by Watership Down:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_Inspired_by_Watership_Do...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_Inspired_by_Watership_Down)

